# Expiration Dates on Cheese



## akfan (Apr 2, 2012)

Can anybody help me in regards to the expiration dates on cheese. I buy 30/40lbs of cheese and smoke them. I have never kept the packages the cheeses come in and am wondering if I should. Does smoking effect the spoilage date of the cheese? I wasn't sure so I have been throwing them into the freezer after a week or two to help maintain the freshness......anyways thanks !!


----------



## alelover (Apr 2, 2012)

Smoking cheese actually extends it's shelf life. If you vac seal it after smoking it can last up to a year.


----------



## africanmeat (Apr 2, 2012)

alelover said:


> Smoking cheese actually extends it's shelf life. If you vac seal it after smoking it can last up to a year.


Yup  X2


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 2, 2012)

I use the built in expiration date. When it starts to get mold. Then we scrape off the mold real well (just like they do in a cheese store) and use right away


----------



## jalan43 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mold is the old fashioned experation date.


----------



## venture (Apr 2, 2012)

Actually, most cheese is still good if the mold is carefully cut off the outside.

For my smoked cheese, I vacu pack it and it keeps quite well in the fridge for extended periods if it doesn't get eaten first.  Which it usually does?

I would be careful about freezing.  Many cheeses get "crumbly" after freezing.  (technical term right there)  Crumbly frozen cheese is still good for melting and using in sauces.  It just isn't real great sliced for snacks and such.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 2, 2012)

Venture said:


> Actually, most cheese is still good if the mold is carefully cut off the outside.
> 
> For my smoked cheese, I vacu pack it and it keeps quite well in the fridge for extended periods if it doesn't get eaten first.  Which it usually does?
> 
> ...


Yep...Good answer...If it does not smell like Ammonia it is good to go...Parm Reggiano can be aged a 58* for 2+ years...JJ


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 2, 2012)

The freezer tip is a good one. Some cheeses freeze fine, others come out a new animal. If cheese gets some mold just scrape it off deep and you're good to go. I actually age a huge log of provolone a couple times a year for 4-6 months in my garage during the winter. I use that cheese specifically for my stuffed trout recipe. Amazing stuff.


----------



## akfan (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for putting my concerns to rest. Tomorrow smoking potatoes as well......any advice on potatoes? Thanks.!


----------



## venture (Apr 3, 2012)

At the risk of hijacking the cheese thread?

This is not a smoked potato recipe.  ( That would be potatoe for Dan Quayle.)   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I haven't tried it yet, but it sure does look interesting to me, and it comes from a beloved member of the forum:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/107071/salt-potatoes

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 5, 2012)

Hard cheeses Swiss Cheddar Parmesan will last for up to 20 years if you wax them with cheese wax .. they can even be kept in the fridge I try not to freeze my cheeses .. It seems to get a sandy texture .. you should also use actual cheese wrap it breaths .. cheese is a living culture ..it does need air

On your mold issue .. yes scrape the mold off then wash it with Vodka .. this will kill the bad mold ..


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 5, 2012)

I have smoked cheese thats vac sealed and going over a year im bringing to FL


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 5, 2012)

Akfan,

What is the cheese you are smoking?

Personally I smoke both hard and soft cheeses.  It is purchased in the vacuum packages and then aged for a minimum of three years.  I have some absolutely wonderful smoked Limburger that is now 12 years old.

Suggestions:

Cold smoke at temps below 75° as texture will start to change at 80°.

After smoking allow, any moister to evaporate at room temp before storing.

Hard cheeses may be waxed or oiled.

Soft cheeses may be vacuum sealed. 

The cheese will continue to age best if waxed as it can breathe through the wax.

Store the hard cheeses at temps between 70° and 52°.

Store the soft cheeses at temps between 52° and 34°.

If mold forms on your hard cheese, scrub it off with water and brush or cut it off and reseal.

If mold forms on your soft cheese, cut it off and reseal.

Hope this helps,

Tom


----------

